# DIY Anti-Frizz Hair Serum



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this recipe and I can't wait to try it out. I'm short 1 ingredient but here's the recipe:

99% Cyclomethicone (and) Dimethicone

1% Phenyl Trimethicone

If you check out the ingredient list of your serum, you'll find the same thing except for the parabens and fragrance.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually, I use a silicone free serum. I don't know if it has parabens or fragrance though. It's my HG serum, so I am hesitant to try anything else. If you do try it I would love to know how you like it.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

Definitely. I just ordered the phenyl Trimethicone so I'll make it when I get it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this article some time ago. Never tried them but maybe one day...



Making Hair Serum

With these two ingredients, you’ll be able to make 500 grams/16.69 ounces vs the 1.69 ounces you’d pay around $10-$20. In there is not fragrance added, the cost will be $14.

I got the ingredients off of DUHH KILLER STRANDS blog.com.

Lotioncrafter 1550 Phenyl Trimethicone

Lotioncrafter LC8515 or LC995 Cyclomethicone

5.0 0.17 Fragrance

Don't let this mini recipe throw you.

Its virtually 5 Grams of Trimethicone added with 495 grams of Cyclomethicone

495 Grams is 16 1/2 ounces! 16 ounces of Cyclomethicone costs $7.75

Here is a hair glossing spray that can be used in a spray bottle. Note: the pumps can vary in their ability to properly mist some formulations. Adjust the level of Cyclomethicone down in the following formulation if this proves to be a problem for your pump assembly.



Simply Shine Hair Glossing Spray

Percent Grams Ounces Ingredient

Phase A -1 5.0 0.17 Lotioncrafter 1550 Phenyl Trimethicone

Phase B -98 495 16.5 Lotioncrafter LC8515 or LC995 Cyclomethicone

Phase C -1 5.0 0.17 Fragrance

1. Add Phase A to Phase B and to Phase C stir to mix.

Makes 500 grams / 16.69 ounces

Everything you need and the most wonderful person will help you get started, all located at this web site: Premium ingredients at less than premium prices... Lotioncrafter with a dear woman named Jenny - make sure you tell her that "Dakota" from Killer Strands" sent you. She knows an endless amount about silicones and was the first one to bring them to the public. Hit the FORMULARY on the site to look at all the recipe's for Silicone Serums for the hair - for the different weights.

Be brave - its very hard to go wrong with them...If you need a measuring cup they sell those as well.

Killer Strands: Search results for hair serum


----------



## divadoll (Sep 12, 2010)

The Simple Shine Hair Glossing Spray in lotioncrafters is as follows:

Phase A -1% Lotioncrafter 1550 Phenyl Trimethicone

Phase B -98% Lotioncrafter LC8515 or LC995 Cyclomethicone

Phase C -1% Fragrance

It says you can make 16oz but I would not make that much because I may not like it. Plug in the %% into any formula calculator or formulator and you can make as small an amount to sample it.

The formula I posted is Hair Polishing Serum. Since I have the Cyclomethicone and dimethicone, I might as well utilize both.

In the event you don't like the serum, you can use the silicones to make a simple face cream or face lotion. I would recommend you buy the EmulThix. It is an awesome emulsifier to make a super quick moisturizer.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 28, 2010)

Success!

I made the High Sheen Hair Polishing Serum from Lotioncrafters

Ingredient

Phase A

31.9% Lotioncrafter LC995 Cyclomethicone

8.0% Lotioncrafter LC1550 Phenyl Trimethicone

Phase B

0.1% Fragrance (optional)

Phase C

60.0% Lotioncrafter LC1864 Cyclomethicone (and) Dimethicone

1. Combine Phase A ingredients and mix well.

2. Add Phase B to Phase A. Mix well.

3. Add Phase A/B ingredients to Phase C with mixing. Stop mixing when batch is uniform.

Works great on my daughter's hair. She currently has dark brown shoulder length straight hair. WOW! I added some panthenol which also adds more luster and sheen to hair.


----------

